# Springfield XD .45 ACP



## mattmc2003 (Mar 21, 2009)

Anybody have any input on springfield XD's? I just bought one, and so far i love it. Got about 40 rounds through it. Shoots pretty good. Not as much recoil as i expected. I really wanted a sub-compact model, but the same day i got mine, a friend got a sub compact in .40, and i shot it. Its really not what i wanted now that i tried it out. Im glad i chose a full frame gun. There is not that much difference when measured side by side. Anybody have any experience with .45?


----------



## Banshee (Mar 21, 2009)

I used to carry a full size 45 Glock and I still carry a compact 45 Glock. I like the 45 it's a good proven round. I also carry a full size 40. 
I don't think there's really much difference in the two, but the smaller 40 lets you carry a few more rounds. I know the 45 has my power. 
IMO the only problem with a full size is it's harder to care, due to it's size and weight. May not seem like much, but carried all day it's starts to wear on you. 
The only time I carry a full size is if I can use a hip holster and hid it under a coat/shirt/etc. 
Otherwise I carry a compact.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Mar 21, 2009)

XD's are great guns. Accurate, strong, and reliable. You should never have a problem with it as long as you keep it clean (relatively). They are one of the best polymer guns out there, even Glock guys seem to be taking a look at em'.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ive put about 50 rounds through it now. I really like it. My cousin went lookin today and he's gonna pick up a glock compact .45. I really like it too. If one was available where i bough mine, it would have been hard to pass up. But my store was 100 too high on the glocks anyway.....


----------



## mattmc2003 (Mar 21, 2009)

anybody have any opinions on concncealed holsters? How about the thunderwear?


----------



## bml (Mar 22, 2009)

If you are looking for an IWB holster, try the Crossbreed Supertuck. I have not personaly tried them, but they have an excellent rep. As I mentioned in your other thread, I have two XDs, a .40 and a .45. Excellent choice in firearms!!

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/


----------



## Banshee (Mar 23, 2009)

motoroilmccall said:


> XD's are great guns. Accurate, strong, and reliable. You should never have a problem with it as long as you keep it clean (relatively). They are one of the best polymer guns out there, even Glock guys seem to be taking a look at em'.



The XD is really an old HS2000. Springfield brought the company/design from them. The HS2000 is copied from the Glock. That's if I remember right.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 24, 2009)

Matt,

The XD is a solid sidearm. There were some initial problems with it, but they were long ago taken care of, and the XD is now up there with the Glocks,Sigs, and H&K's in reliability/durability.

The quirks of the thing are mostly complained about by folks that have a lot of time on Glocks and 1911's. The trigger reset bieng the most common.
No big deal if you are not transitioning.

I like 'em myself as the grip size and angle is close to the 1911.

The biggest headache is finding good leather as the XD is still a smaller market, and still new compared to the firmly entrenched.

Google up Comp-Tac, Ky-Tac, Blade Tech, Hume leather, Sidearmour, Dillon, and DeSantis. 

Of those the Comp-Tac, Sidearmour, and Hume are my favorites for concealed leather and Kydex. Great service from all of them, and thier holsters work comfortably for me.

Make sure to pick up Mag pouches and some spare Mags as the number in the system currently is few, and if Obama gets a ban through, they will be VERY expensive.

For custom work, last time I checked, Bowie customs was looking into it, and Robbie Barkman and crew were doing some interesting things at Robar.

Best of luck trying to wear it out!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

